
Microsoft is replacing dozens of MSN news production workers with AI - playpause
https://www.seattletimes.com/business/local-business/microsoft-is-cutting-dozens-of-msn-news-production-workers-and-replacing-them-with-artificial-intelligence/
======
CM30
I suspect we'll see more of this in future, since a lot of the work
journalists/reporters do now can easily be automated away with AI.

It's already started happening with stories on sports results, which some
outlets have already automated with templates and a data feed. It's probably
going to happen with entertainment news too, given how many
TV/movie/game/book/music related stories are just rewording press releases or
posting trailers/advertisements.

And with the kind of tech mentioned in the article, a lot of the BuzzFeed
style low effort stories seen on clickbait focused news sites are probably
going to go the same way.

So yeah, we'll probably end up with a far smaller media industry in the
foreseeable future, and one where eventually, everything except big ticket
stories are written by machines rather than people.

------
bzb3
Does this mean the marginal cost of journalism is 0? :-)

